# RIP Uno and now Rupert....



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Here we go: I've prepared to eulogies for our beloved little boys.








(Picture might not show up...)
Uno was purchased from Moby Dick Pet Store by Heather and myself in September of 2005. He was the most unusual color we'd ever seen; in two years we've never seen another like him; and we later found out he was what's called a Cinnamon Berkshire Agouti. Spoiled completely rotten, he visited our friends at our old high school with us (we had graduated the previous June), snagged his share of french fries, went grocery shopping with us, among many other fun things. In a fit of jealousy he bit a kitten on the ear simply because it was getting more attention than him =). He was gentle (other than the biting the kitten thing) and kinda to all rats, but he let them know who was boss. He was big brother to Obi, Jack and Cody, but unfortunately passed on before the other boys (and girls) came into the picture. Uno developed a tumor not long ago, and being he was over a year of age, we decided the kinder thing to do would be to put him to sleep. Uno was euthanized by the Humane Society on March 13th, 2007.









(again, picture might not come in)
Rupert's story does not start out as happy. Our dear PEW boy, Rupert, lived to be just over 2 years old. He came to us through a friend, Greg, who unfortunately did not do proper research before buying Rupert. He was nearly 8 months old when Greg brought him home, and was put by himself in a Marchioro rabbit cage on cedar bedding >_<. On a seeds and dried berries diet, Rupert was not the picture of health. Because Greg never maintained Rupert's nails, they grew long and sharp and caused welts to form on his back from his scratching.
Greg became unable to care for Rupert, financially, so Heather and I took him in shortly after Uno had passed on. We immediately searched him over, bathed him, trimmed his nails, replaced his cedar chips with shredded newspaper, and got him on a new diet. He improved dramatically. His scabs disappeared, his teeth got nice and yellow, his hard breathing let up, and someone pointed out he even looked whiter. Instead of laying around, sleeping all day, Rupert now had other boys to play with. He was acting more ratlike now than ever before. He now had three other cagemates and a large wheel, multiple toys and tons of love and treats every day. Things took a turn for the worse, though, when his teeth began to grow alarmingly fast. We tried everything we could think of to get him to eat. We tried feeding him baby food with a dropper, we tried kitten formula, everything that was suggested to us, but it wasn't enough to keep him going. On the way to the vet today, May 15th, to see what could be done, he passed on to the rainbow bridge. 

Play hard at the bridge, boys. 

The problem with having 5 rats that close in age is that they all pass on around the same time. =( Obi was about a month younger than Uno, and while he is in much better health than his buddy, we fear he may go next. Only time will tell. =(


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your losses you boys sounded amazin  im sure they are up there now playin wiv my daisy


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Melissa.


----------

